# Marrying in Malaysia



## kolibre (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi all, 

Just need help with a question!

So, at first, I was going to marry my fiance in the UK (he's British, I'm Malaysian), but now he's deciding that he wants to tie-the-knot instead in Malaysia, at a nice beach, and because he wants to see the orang-utans. 

So I said ok  but now I'm not sure if he needs a special visa to come TO Malaysia to get married? I'm only asking because when it was the other way round, apparently I needed to apply for a special marriage-visitor's visa which cost an arm and a leg.

If he needs a special visa, does anyone know where to get one/how long will it take/do we have to show silly documents etcetera?
We're both in the UK at the moment so if we could sort it out round here before I leave.

Anyway, thanks for any help!

I hope it's okay to cross-post this at the British Expat forum too.

Thank you!


----------

